# what does your dog do when you and your spouse get in to a big fight ?



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Well this is the first time in 5 years me and my wife have a huge fight. When i said huge means there is yelling door slamming and a flying teapot. Ace is like my shadow... he follow me everywhere and stick his nose to anything i touch. when me and my wife settle down we couldnt find Ace... he was hiding in the mid room next to his crate looking so terrified.. me and my wife have to comfort him . When we walk to him he was so scared and submissive...ear down tail between the legs and crawling to my feet.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Gunther doesn't react really. He moves off to his own space right in the room and lays there watching. He checks on us repeatedly until he knows all is well.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Kaiju goes into uber service mode. He glues himself to my side and alerts constantly because of my stress level.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax hides when voices are raised. Seger has never been exposed to that so I don't know what his reaction would be. I had a collie that would bite anyone I was arguing with.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

If I am sitting, Raina will come lay down in front of me between my husband and myself. If we are both sitting she will still come and lay down in front of me. If I'm in the room by myself and my husband comes in she will lay in front of me and whine softly if he raises his voice.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Jax hides when voices are raised. Seger has never been exposed to that so I don't know what his reaction would be. I had a collie that would bite anyone I was arguing with.


Wow badass collie hahha


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

my first dog was a GSD/Elkhoud cross, when I got into a huge fight with my boyfriend at the time, he put himself between us and would have bit/attacked him if I had let him (I had a death grip on the collar, but I didn't put him outside because i was a little fearful for my safety), after we were done fighting my boyfriend flopped on the bed...the dog jumped up on him and promptly sat on his face and growled...it was hilarious!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ace GSD said:


> Wow badass collie hahha


He was a great dog with true protective instincts. I miss him terribly.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I get bit because I'm losing. *****'s switch sides real fast.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Steve Strom said:


> I get bit because I'm losing. *****'s switch sides real fast.


Lmao!!

Frankie hides, usually in the bathroom. We haven't really had any fights (arguments, yes; big fights, no) since we got Nox, so I don't know what his reaction will be.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Feel sorry for the dogs. They must be terrified, thinking that both of you have gone crazy and the world is falling apart.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

I know. Poor Frankie is pretty sensitive to begin with. She's just terrified when we fight.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

McWeagle said:


> I know. Poor Frankie is pretty sensitive to begin with. She's just terrified when we fight.


Was she terrified when you name her Frankie  Ace is just like your puppy . He has always been a sensitive puppy but i didnt know he would act this way


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo sells beer and popcorn to the neighbors. My hubby and I know how to put on a good fight.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Ha, my wife works out 6 days a week. The dogs would be smarter if they did run, and stay out of my way. No more blocking the door you ingrates.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Is it wrong that I wish Gunther would show a protective side towards me instead of both of us? Gunther will let me cry in his fur after but still tries to "make up" with the husband when he comes around. I don't want him to growl or anything, just be on my side! Jeez... darn sensitive, loyal to both members, dog! lol


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

lilie said:


> hondo sells beer and popcorn to the neighbors. My hubby and i know how to put on a good fight.


lol


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Hondo sells beer and popcorn to the neighbors. My hubby and I know how to put on a good fight.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Smitty goes off to his bed and looks bored. Stupid humans.

Autumn freaks and hides, she's a softy.

Ilda runs between us whining, ears down and very worried eyes, trying to re-establish harmony in the pack. If the fight drags on she gets into my lap (as much as she can and doesn't move).

I look at them and think, what a stupid way to spend precious time on this earth and feel guilty sometimes.......

To a certain extent me and hubs have learned to use the dogs as a barometer. They can sense a fight coming on and will show it, I say to him, "Let's not upset the dogs" and you know what, sometimes that actually works. Sort of like not arguing in front of the kids I guess!

:apple:


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

My dog looks at my spouse and dares her to say the attack command....

SuperG


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Ruger doesnt do much, but we've only had him for 3 weeks, and havent fought in that time period lol. 

Our Boston Terrier gets all riled up and tries to break it up and barks at us. We'll pretend to smack each other on the side or legs, and she'll go nuts.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Bailey is selective on how she reacts. When I first got her, she just stayed out of the way, until my ex held me down once and wouldn't let me up. She bit him, and from then on out would get between us.

If I am fussing at the kids, she gets this "oh crap momma's mad" and goes to her crate.

When my husband and I argue, she just ignores us. He has never been aggressive towards me so I guess to her that means she doesn't need to help out.

Now, Buddy.....Buddy gets upset. He will whine, cry, bark and even get his toys and put them in the middle of us trying to get us to shut up. He has figured out, it's kinda hard to argue when he's squeaking the toy in his mouth and "dancing" between us. lol.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Sailor (r.i.p) could tell the difference. If we were play fighting he would grab his baby bear toy and start going crazy with it and chewing on it, almost like taking his frustration out. If we fought for real, sailor wouldn't get in between us but he would get to the side of us and look up at us like "what are you doing? You are worrying me, please stop" kind of look. And anytime I would cry sailor would come and put his head on top of mine, or his head on my knee. I miss my baby :-(


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have nobody to fight with so I don't know how either of my boys would react.

I used to get into yell matches with my stepdad and one day it got physical and the family dog protected him and bit me in my butt. He's the one that hit me but she protected him. I was so pissed.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

My husband and I don't have loud fights but if we did I am sure that Ranger "the cowardly GSD" would run and hide. He definitely counts on us to protect him so if we started acting all wacko he would be completely confused and frightened.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Lilie said:


> Hondo sells beer and popcorn to the neighbors. My hubby and I know how to put on a good fight.


An entrepreneur.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

We have an argument about every 3 or 4 years or so. I guess I'll find out whenever that happens (Varik's not 2 yet so he hasn't been around for one).


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Oh....my dog always...and I mean always takes my side of the argument as the valid side of any dispute...GSDs are very smart....


SuperG


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Trent will rush over between me and anyone I'm arguing with and bark, rush, body block them. If it's someone he knows well and loves (family, roommates, etc.) it's just a steady bark and body block, no raised hackles or growling. 

If it's someone he's not close to, it involves growling and barking, raised hackles, no inclination to back down, threatening/forward posture, etc. He's not a particularly civil or sharp dog though so I honestly don't mind - I am confident he wouldn't bite inappropriately. 

Siege is still fairly new so I don't know what she'd do yet, but I doubt she'd react at all.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Nothing, we don't yell and scream during arguments, we never throw anything. I've lived in relationships where that sort of thing went on, I have times in my life where anger was commonplace, but I don't anymore. If we get to the point where we might escalate or anger might win, one of us walks around the block until we cool off, or goes to bed. So the dogs always win, they either go for a walk, or get to go to bed!


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

Not a spousal fight, but one between my two young teenaged boys - a physical one. 

Indie is very close to both the boys. She got very upset -whining, barking, hackles up, trying to get in the middle of it. It seemed as if she didn't know who she should protect.

The boys and I had a talk - not only about physical fighting at their age (they are getting pretty big and strong) but also about the dog, her potential for reacting to physical contact, and her apparent protective instincts.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Once I raked up a yellow jacket nest. I yelled for the dogs and ran to the house. About 8 of those nasties came in with us. I grabbed the fly swatter and started whacking them. The yellow jackets were after me so I was essentially yelling and hitting myself. After the chaos, I found my GSD in my tiny bathroom (she was 90 lbs) and my lab mix standing with his head in a corner. Poor pups thought I had lost my mind.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

i would never test my dog out like that since shes trained and has showed she will bite for real but if i just argue with someone she wont care, we never get violent or anything, I can't be around that stuff or have anyone act like that around me, ive seen enough of it, if a dog or person charges me or comes after me and man handles me she will take them down. Id try to handle them first though myself.

My saymoyed like the other posters dog use to come inbetween me and my siblings hackles up insane aggressive barking not knowing who to protect, he was such a smart amazing dog.


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

Rogan and Lanee will just sit and stare off into space quietly, occasionally looking at each other, then shooting glances toward us.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie gets between us and stares down my Hubby. He will put his mouth on hubby and pull him away if he is close to me and gets loud.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Well this is the first time in 5 years me and my wife have a huge fight. When i said huge means there is yelling door slamming and a flying teapot. Ace is like my shadow... he follow me everywhere and stick his nose to anything i touch. when me and my wife settle down we couldnt find Ace... he was hiding in the mid room next to his crate looking so terrified.. me and my wife have to comfort him . When we walk to him he was so scared and submissive...ear down tail between the legs and crawling to my feet.


 Since my husband is an alcoholic, his temper is fairly easy to read. After a particularly violent fight one night when Sabi stood her ground to buy me time and space to get out, she switched tactics. She would start baiting me out the door as soon as his mood shifted. When she was 10 or so, he went after me in the yard one night. She jumped through a window to get to me that was 8 feet or so off the ground, I threw him out for good. She could have been seriously hurt.
Oddly enough, we were fighting about Shadow, who cowers in her crate when there are raised voices. That said, she will bite if someone touches me. The bad news is she is so stressed half the time its me that gets bit.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

Zero runs next to me and stares at me while whining. If my BF is even animated or yelling at a football game zero is right by me. I have to comfort him a lot. Lol big baby.


----------

